# مفاجأة :مجانا:كورس ادارة مشروعات باستخدام برنامج MS Project



## م هيثم المنسى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

يسر أكاديمية الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد 
ان تعلن عن :
كورس ادارة مشروعات باستخدام برنامج MS Project





اونلاين مباشر ... عبر غرف افتراضية 
باستخدام احدث التقنيات الحديثة فى التعليم الالكترونى عن بعد 
وجميع الدورات مجانا 

تابعونا على الصفحة الرسمية للأكاديمية على الفيس بوك 
http://www.facebook.com/Aldarayn

وموقع الاكاديمية 
http://www.aldarayn.com/


نسألكم الدعاء


-​


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (22 ديسمبر 2011)

موعدنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا السبت القادم ..... بإذن الله


----------



## محمد مطر (22 ديسمبر 2011)

نرجو أن يتم رفع المحاضرات يوتيوب، حيث هناك من لا يستطيع متابعتها مباشر

شكرا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*ان شاء الله*



محمد مطر قال:


> نرجو أن يتم رفع المحاضرات يوتيوب، حيث هناك من لا يستطيع متابعتها مباشر
> 
> شكرا



ان شاء الله ..... لكن الحضور مباشر تستطيع انك تسأل المحاضر وتتحاور معاه 
بخلاف الفيديو ......


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 ديسمبر 2011)

كل الشكر لهذا العطاء الهندسي 
الذي يرفع من الكفاءة المهنية للزملاء المهندسين

كل الشكر للمهندس الزميل المعطاء احمد الطيب
فكم له من عطاءات عندنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب بقسم ادارة المشاريع

و كل الشكر لأكاديمية الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد
فالعمل لنقع الغير قيمة 
و ما اعظمها حينما تكون في تقديم العلم الذي ينتفع به مهنيا

و كل الشكر لاخينا م هيثم المنسي
الذي نقل لنا الخبر

سنكون ان شاء الله من الحضور قدر الاستطاعة


و سيتم تثبيت الموضوع الى انعقاد الدورة 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## يسرى191 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو تزودينا برابط التسجيل فى الدورة 

و لك منى جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## محمد اسماعيل عمارة (23 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## جهاد الفحماوي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير كله 
هل من الممكن إرسال كيفة الإتصال بكم بطريقة الفيديو 
وكذلك هل يوجل كتب تخص الموضوع 
شاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جهاد الفحماوي قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير كله
> هل من الممكن إرسال كيفة الإتصال بكم بطريقة الفيديو
> وكذلك هل يوجل كتب تخص الموضوع
> شاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم



مش فاهم سؤالك يعنى ايه ممكن الاتصال بنا عن طريق الفيديو ؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 ديسمبر 2011)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> مش فاهم سؤالك يعنى ايه ممكن الاتصال بنا عن طريق الفيديو ؟



اعتقد و الله اعلم
انه يسال عن كيفية حضور الدورة و مشاهدتها مباشر


----------



## يسرى191 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

دخلت الى الموقع المذكورررررررررررررر وعملت subscribtion 
و حضرت محاضرتين فى مواضيع مختلفة عن كيف تنمى مهاراتك العقلية و الثانية مش فاكر 

المهم شوفت ايه .......................... خير اللهم اجعله خير 

مش خير ابدا الصوت بيقطع و مشاكل فنية لا حصر لها جلست ما يقرب 38 دقيقة و لم تبدأ المحاضرة 
كل المحاضرة عن ( يا جماعة سمعنى اللى سامعنى كويس يكتب رقم 1
و تلاقى الشات كله هزار فى هزار وواحد يعلق و يقول ............ وكله يقول هوب و الله قعدت 38 دقيقة ضحك فى ضحك 

المهم ارجو ان تكون المحاضرات على مستوى الاحترافية المطلوب وربنا يستر


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> اعتقد و الله اعلم
> انه يسال عن كيفية حضور الدورة و مشاهدتها مباشر



شكرا لتوضيحك يابشمهندس اشرف الكرم .... وشكرا لتثبيتك للموضوع 

- بالنسبة لكيفية حضور المحاضرات .... الحضور يكون عن طريق غرف افتراضية يدخل عليها المحاضر من بيته ومن جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به ... ويدخل الطالب ايضا على رابط فى نفس الغرفة ...
فيتم الشرح من قبل المحاضر ويشاهد الطالب الشرح ويسمعه ويقدر على التفاعل مع المحاضر فى نفس الوقت .... التفاعل بالكتابة والصوت والفيديو كأنك فى قاعة امام المحاضر بالضبط ... 

وهذا يكون عن طريق رابط بنعطيه للطلبة فى يوم المحاضرة بيدخلوا عليه ... وفى الموعد المحدد تبدأ المحاضرة مباشرة ... 

طبعا هذا النظام شغال فى اوربا منذ اكثر من عشرين سنه 
ونحن نسعى لتقديم التعليم الالكترونى بهذه الصورة للعالم العربى مجانا 
لنسعى جميعا على نهضة امتنا الاسلامية ... فى مقدمة الامم والدول 



شكر خاص للمهندس اشرف الكرم على تثبيته للموضوع


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا على نقدك ال غير بناء*



يسرى191 قال:


> دخلت الى الموقع المذكورررررررررررررر وعملت subscribtion
> و حضرت محاضرتين فى مواضيع مختلفة عن كيف تنمى مهاراتك العقلية و الثانية مش فاكر
> 
> المهم شوفت ايه .......................... خير اللهم اجعله خير
> ...



- انا شايف ان كان الاجدر بك وانت فى منتدى ادارة المشاريع 
ان يكون فكرك اكبر من كده بكتير ... ويكون نقدك بناء .... لو لقيت شىء مش صحيح زى مابتقول 
من تهريج من قبل الطلبه .... فده مرجعه للثقافة الهابطه ال نشأ هؤلاء الطلبه عليها 
وكان الواجب عليك انك تقول نصيحة وتقول حل واقتراح لضبط هذا العمل الرائع الذى يسعى فى نهضة الامة .... 

- وبعدين ممكن تكون المشكلة من جهة المحاضر انه مش عارف يستخدم الغرف كويس 
وده طبعا لقلة ثقافتنا بمثل هذا الموضوع .... اى نعم شغال فى اروبا مثل هذا الموضوع من اكثر من عشرين سنه 
لكن للاسف فى الوطن العربى الموضوع جديد على كل الفئات حتى الدكاترة ال فى الجامعات
وبعدين ال عملو الموقع ده عملوه خيرى خالص لوجه الله .... يعنى سيادتك مدفعتش حساب المحاضرة وراح عليك ولا حاجة .... 

- وبالنسبة ان يكون المحاضرات على مستوى الاحترافيه فتم اعطاء الدورات التاليه : 
- دورة ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية PMP اكثر من 60 ساعة تدريبية لمهندس شغال فى شركة امريكية متخصصة فى ادارة المشاريع . 

- وتم اعطاء دورة فى الهندسة القيمية Value Engineering وهى من الدورات الاحترافية جدا والدورات فيها نادرة جدا جدا حتى لو بفلوس .

- وتم اعطاء دورة فى ادارة المشاريع باستخدام برنامج البريمافيرا Primavera p6 وكانت الدورة باحترافية عالية جدا جدا ... انا عن نفسى واخد الدورة فى بروماستار والله ماتساوى ربع الدورة ال تمت فى اكاديمية الدارين لان المحاضر ركز جدا على الجانب العملى والاحترافى فى الشرح ... وكان الشرح عن طريق مشروع مثال بالكامل .

- واليوم ان شاء الله المحاضرة الاخيرو من دورة ال Structure Analysis للدكتور عاطف عراقى 

- وان شاء الله الدكتور عاطف عراقى سيبدأ بدورة الساب الاسبوع القادم . 

- وهناك دورة فى 3dMax الان .

هذا ما اتذكره الان .... فى مجال التشييد وادارة المشروعات .... فضلا عن مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات .... واللغات .... وغيرها . 

- وبالمناسبه فى كمان منتدى للاكاديمية عليه ارشيف بكل المحاضرات ال تمت على الاكاديمية 


- اكرر لك مرة ثانية كان الاجدر بك ان يكون نقدك بناء .... وان تعمل على وضع اقتراحات تنهض بالاكاديمية بالمستوى المطلوب ... 

- مع انى لا اوفقك على ما قلت نهائى ... لكن ماررأيته انت لايمثل الاكاديمية لكن هذا عمل فردى لايؤخذ على الاكاديمية بالكامل ... وان كان هناك تقصير فى شىء فإن شاء الله اوعدك اننا سنتداركه سريعا . 

..............................


----------



## eng_m_amasha (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لهذه المؤسسة العريقة وعن كل ما تقدمه لنا دوما


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل جهد يبذل في سبيل تطوير و تنمية اوطاننا العربية و الاسلامية

فمثل هذه الجهود يجب ان نشكرها و ان ندعمها بالافكار و التطوير و المساندة

و ايضا

انا اعتبر النقد شيء صحي
لانه يضع اصابعنا على مناطق الضعف
و يسمح لنا برؤية الامور باكثر من زاوية 
فيتم على اساس ذلك تجنب مناطق النقد و بذلك نصل الى التطوير

و الزم نفسي دوما على ان انتقد الاخرين 
بصياغة جيدة يتقبلونها
فابتعد عن السخرية او الاستفزاز حين انتقد الاخرين

شكرا لاكاديمية الدارين 
و نسال الله ان يجعل عملهم هذا في موازين حسناتهم بكل خير


----------



## lateef (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر ملتقى المهندسين العظيم الجميل المفيد 
واثني بالضكر على هذا الموقع الرائد العظيم ملتقى الدارين واقل كلمة ا قولها انه موقع رائد عظيم ولا ابالغ ا\ا قلت انه ثورة علمية حقيقية مفيدة وجبارة

جزى الله كل من ساهم وتسبب وعمل وقدم خير الجزاء


----------



## سعيد الحمدان (28 ديسمبر 2011)

​*شكرا لكل جهد يبذل في سبيل تطوير و تنمية عقول شبابنا 
*


----------



## يسرى191 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اخوانى الكرام 

انا نقلت لكم تجربتى العملية و ما حدث بالضبط و كان دخولى الى هذه المحاضرات من باب التجربة للوقوف على مدى جودة quality للمحاضرات و المحاضرين و الدعم الفنى ............. الخ 
وما ذكرته من قبل حدث بالفعل و لا اتجنى و لا اتخيل 
ولقد ذكرته من باب الحرص على ان يكون اسلوب تقديمنا للمحاضرات على مستوى الاحترافية المطلوب 

و ليس معنى انها مجانا ..........!!!!!!!! ان تكون جودتها .....!!!!!!!!!!
زى ما تكون بتقول ................ احمد ربنا انها ببلاش 

و ما معنى و تعريف النقد البناءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء ان لا أقول حقيقة ما حدث معى بالفعل وما شاهدته بعينى و ما لمسته من ضيق 

ونقدى هدفه تلافى الأخطاء و هدفى ان تكون الخدمات المقدمة ترقى (مش هأقول الى المستوى العالمى ) و لكن على الأقل الى المستوى المعقول و المقبول لدى الأغلبية 

ارجو ان يتم تلافى الأخطاء و اقول لكم جميعا اننى اتابع هذه الأكاديمية يوميا عن طريق الfacebook و محاضرات اليوم لأننى من المهتمين جداااا بها و اتمنى لها النجاح و التفوق و التقدم


----------



## العبقرية (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
المهندسين الكرام اكاديمية ملتقى الدراين بتقدم عمل رائع جدا جدا وانا من متابعى كورس اللغة الفرنسية وهو كورس رائع لاقصى درجة وكذلك كورس التحليل الانشائى 

فيا بشمهندس يسرى ممكن تكون سعادتك دخلت فى محاضرات نوعية الحاضرين فيها صعبة شوية لكن المحاضرات المتخصصة بتكون رائعة جدا ده عن تجربة شخصية


----------



## safys (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بصراحة وعن تجربة ..... والله العظيم الموقع ده اكثر من تحفة 
ده موقع بجد فريد من نوعة المحاضرات لايف كأنك قاعد فى محاضرة فعلا فى الكلية 

- فجزى الله خيرا كل من قام بهذا العمل .... وعلى فكره انا بعرف واحد من ادارة اكاديمية الدارين 
بيقولى ان الغرف الافتراضية دى ال بتبث المحاضرات مباشر بيدفعلها فلوس بالدولار كل شهر 

والقائمين عليها ناس بروفيشنال بجد ... دكاترة ومهندسين متخصصين فى ادارة المشاريع ناس كلها اكثر احترافيه 

اما مشكلتك يا مهندس يسرى دى .... دى حاله فرديه .... والهزار من جانب الطلبه ده سوء ادب من الطلبة 
مش عيب فى الاكاديمية .... وبالنسبة للمحاضر بيقول الو وسامعنى ..... ده ممكن يكون كان النت عنده بطىء شويه ولا حاجة 

وبالنسبه للمهندس هيثم فى رده على المهندس يسرى ... ممكن يكون المهندس هيثم زعل من اسلوب عرضك يا مهندس يسرى .... 

وعموما وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير ....


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نأسف لتأجيل محاضرة اليوم لظروف طارئه للمحاضر 

وسنوافيكم بالموعد الجديد ....... ان شاء الله


----------



## sayedahmed330 (4 يناير 2012)

ربنا يعين القائمين على هذا العمل وفي ميزان حسناتهم بإذن الله


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (15 يناير 2012)

لي رجاء عندك يا* مهندس هيثم* لو عندك تسجيل لمحاضرات دورة الهندسة القيمية ترفعها لنا 

و شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (15 يناير 2012)

*حاضر يا بشمهندسة*



مريم سعد الدين قال:


> لي رجاء عندك يا* مهندس هيثم* لو عندك تسجيل لمحاضرات دورة الهندسة القيمية ترفعها لنا
> 
> و شكراً جزيلاً​



حاضر يا بشمهندسة .... لكن التسجيل بإمتداد exe


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (16 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلأً للتفاعل و سرعة التلبية المعهودة 
ولكن ما المقصود بالتسجيل بإمتداد exe


----------



## الحسيني المهندس (26 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية 
دورات مفيدة جدا" وشرح وافي نتمنى لك دوام النجاح والموفقية في مسيرتك المهنية


----------



## hih2 (31 يناير 2012)

موضوع ممتاز

وفقكم الله


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (10 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا وبارك الله بك*​


----------



## العبقرية (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم عندى سؤال هى ليه المحاضرات لم تبدا بعد


----------



## صالح بارزيق (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين الف الف شكر
بس عندنا النت ضعيف لان نتمكن من متابعة الشرح
ياريت احد يرفع روابط الشرح


----------



## sasukiat (20 فبراير 2012)

سوال اخواني لو سمحتم اردي ان اسال كيف يمكن اظهار المشروع بصيغه بريك داون ستؤكشر في المايكروسوفت بروجكت كالذي نظهره في البرامافيرا


----------



## الجبالي2009 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## 68yokfj5t7 (8 مارس 2012)

Markus Karlsson Presenter 10/02/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Bernard Fornas, CEO of Cartier International Valentine's Day is coming up, and if your loved one gives you a present from the brand that Markus Karlsson's guest is in charge of, then you should probably thank your lucky stars. Bernard Fornas is the Chief Executive of Cartier International, the luxury jeweller and watch-maker. It's a sector that has proven resilient in the past few years,ray ban, especially thanks to rapid growth in Asia. 03/02/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Floriane de Saint Pierre,burberry, Founder and President of Floriane de Saint Pierre & Associés Chanel,lunettes rayban, Elie Saab and Dior strutted their stuff during Paris Fashion Week last month. But they're part of a shrinking crowd: brands that make "Haute Couture" collections. Though considered the heart and soul of French fashion,burberry, there are predictions Haute Couture is going out of style. Markus Karlsson speaks to Floriane de Saint Pierre, who specialises in finding designers and executives for fashion brands and luxury goods firms. 29/01/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Ben Verwaayen,Lunettes De Soleil, CEO of Alcatel-Lucent Markus Karlsson speaks to Ben Verwaayen, CEO of Alcatel-Lucent,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, at the World Economic Forum in Davos,louboutin pas cher, Switzerland. 28/01/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Emma Marcegaglia,louboutin, President of Confindustria Markus Karlsson speaks to Emma Marcegaglia, President of Confindustria,burberry soldes, the main employers' organisation in Italy,burberry soldes, a country currently at the heart of the eurozone's economic troubles. They met on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland. 27/01/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Anders Borg, Swedish Finance Minister Markus Karlsson meets with the Swedish Finance Minister,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, Anders Borg, at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland. Anders Borg was ranked the best EU-finance minister in 2011 by the Financial Times. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this page相关的主题文章： 23/01/2012 s impossible to be 100 per cent all the time.&quot winning 6-2


----------



## ragab selim (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (3 أبريل 2012)

*العلم النافع ينفع صاحبه وينتفع به غيره 

[بارك الله في الناقل والكاتب...وجعله في موازين حسناتهم ونفع بعلمهم]*​


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (6 أبريل 2012)

youtube.com/user/Aldarayn


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كتييير يا غالي


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng amona (10 يوليو 2012)

شكرا كتير على جهودكم


----------



## Marwan Sameh Bers (16 يوليو 2012)

مشكور​


----------



## Eng.Ata (11 أغسطس 2012)

*Thank you so much*


----------



## hsfarid (31 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t303369-2.html#ixzz2584e8pgl

​شكرا لهذه المؤسسة العريقة وعن كل ما تقدمه لنا من خدمات


----------



## مصطفى_0000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## فاتنة ماضي (11 ديسمبر 2012)

نفس مبدأ دراستي بالجامعه تعليم الالكتروني عند بعد وصفوف افتراضيه 

جمييييييل جدااااااااا

وبتمنى للموقع الازدهار والتوفيق


والله يجزيكم كل خير


----------



## آغاميلاد (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (28 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم والله يجزيك الخير كله


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

هل يوجد حالين في الفترة الجارية من 31/1/2012 دروس او دورات [h=2]التشييد وادارة المشروعات[/h]


----------



## mortada2012 (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Al Mohager (30 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## jmergani (12 أبريل 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## gorgoniser (16 أبريل 2013)

Thanks


----------



## egyengine (27 أبريل 2013)

:34:


----------

